# Ingliston Revival - 50th Anniversay 11-13th of September



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

To celebrate the 50th Anniversary of Ingliston Circuit, there is a Goodwood of Scotland event happening next weekend at Ingliston in Edinburgh

http://www.ingliston.co.uk


There are still limited concourse entries, which are £10 and include tickets for the Sat/Sun
Unsure if the parade laps are still available.

However if anyone would like to display their car, I'll be there in the 32 on both days, representing the club to the worst of my abilities.


----------

